# Cavatation plate maybe DIY



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a new 18 BT mosquito and I will be getting Jack Foreman @ Crossroad Propeller prop. I know other people use Trans Sport for there Cav plate. I know there are a lot of happy boaters. But I went there to buy one and all they had was one that the angle cut where way off. I asked what happen to it and the guy said "its fine, its not important up front, around the prop is what matters.' I said, "I just spent a lot of money on a new boat, this is not going on it. Do they all come out like this? I read a thread and it didn't look like this at all." He said he will have more made and its a new design. I was not impressed at all. I wish I had taken a pic of it. Im not here to bash these guys. I know there are a lot of happy customers. I was just worried. Hell even my girl was like um WTF!

I have also called and asked for a pic of one of the in stock ones in black but never text me pics. I will try tomorrow, if it doesn't work then the next time I go home (Port Aransas) I will stop by again. Other option is to make my own


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Build your own and post pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought mine from them blank and cut it myself so it would fit further forward and not hang off the back. Several others on here have bought them and cut them out themselves. There are two different plates. One is a constant curve with a flat spot to mount to the motor and one is flat in the middle and both sides have about a 45 degree angle down with a nice radius. It’s good enough for our boats, I’d like to see what you are referring to. It’s hard to read your post and really understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s mine, looks good to me and I’m about as OCD as they come when it’s my boat.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

I got one from Trans Sport and also measured it/cut it to fit/mounted it. All is good and I plan to gel coat it to match motor. Another option is Stiffy in Corpus who has a very nice design...they can prob custom size it/mount it for you if you take your skiff to them.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I plan to build one from fiberglass/epoxy for my boat. Trouble I’ve been having is finding something to use for a mold. A 5 gallon bucket is too small for even a 10” prop. I may have to cut a bucket open and spread it out some.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

The small HP Tran Plate is a good option for the BT Mosquito. I bought a rough plate and cut it to fit. A local glass shop did the gel coat. It turned out pretty good and the performance improvement is worth the effort.

The mold for the small HP cav plate is a 24" piece of pipe and a piece of flat plate for the mounting surface. Nothing too complicated or proprietary about it...just a good idea for folks that want/need to run their motor higher. It is a good starting point for a DIY project and relatively easy to complete. You will probably end up with a better finished product if you do it yourself.


----------



## fowlplay (Aug 6, 2018)

Awesome job Blackdog!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I put a Shaw wing on my Mosquito and it’s been a good plate. Holds water well but had to have Kevin modify it as the pocket is so darn narrow. Another guy on Microskiff, Rick has the same skiff and Shaw Wing. If I had to do it all over again, I’d probably go with Blackdogs plan as it seems like less headache. I think Rick still likes his.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Rick is Wildfly and fishes Corpus area also.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Bobs plate that was on the engine that came with the boat, that engine went by by. I dont have a tunnel but the boat might handel better, i don't know. I'd have to drill holes in my cavitation plate


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Transport plate requires drilling holes (I think) in engine, Shaw Wing did not, FWTW.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Transport plate requires drilling holes (I think) in engine, Shaw Wing did not, FWTW.


Once those plates get loose they can and will wear a big ass notch into the lower unit but only if let go too long. I’d rather drill holes in mine and know it’s secure but it’s just my opinion. 6 bolts versus 12 or whatever they recommend.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

While we are all here, BT Mosquito owners with cavitation plates, Foreman props, etc, what kind of mileage range are you all getting with cav plate/heavy cupped prop? I did 70mi yesterday but fuel gauge is not reading (low). Started with full and suspect I'll be able to put about 4 more gallons in but have yet to fill up. I know BT states about 110 or so mi cruising range with standard set up but I do wonder how much my 14p heavy cupped prop and maybe the big cav plate are sucking a bit of additional fuel?


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Matts said:


> While we are all here, BT Mosquito owners with cavitation plates, Foreman props, etc, what kind of mileage range are you all getting with cav plate/heavy cupped prop? I did 70mi yesterday but fuel gauge is not reading (low). Started with full and suspect I'll be able to put about 4 more gallons in but have yet to fill up. I know BT states about 110 or so mi cruising range with standard set up but I do wonder how much my 14p heavy cupped prop and maybe the big cav plate are sucking a bit of additional fuel?


Here is a pic of the stats from my last trip....according to the NMEA 2000 data on my skiff (2017 Mosquito, Zuke 60, Foreman Prop, Tran Cav Plate).










This is my first skiff with all the NMEA stuff, so I don't have enough experience to say how accurate the data is. I can say that the total fuel burn is spot on. I typically refuel after every trip and the total volume displayed on the pump is almost exactly the same as what the system says I used that day.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I plan to build one from fiberglass/epoxy for my boat. Trouble I’ve been having is finding something to use for a mold. A 5 gallon bucket is too small for even a 10” prop. I may have to cut a bucket open and spread it out some.


I made one w fiberglass,used clothes hamper from dollar general for the mold. more oval than round


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job black dog. Next lower end paint touch up. Put masking tap on like a tube. Won’t get that paint line.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought mine from them blank and cut it myself so it would fit further forward and not hang off the back. Several others on here have bought them and cut them out themselves. There are two different plates. One is a constant curve with a flat spot to mount to the motor and one is flat in the middle and both sides have about a 45 degree angle down with a nice radius. It’s good enough for our boats, I’d like to see what you are referring to. It’s hard to read your post and really understand what you are talking about.


This was the design and how it was cut


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Blackdog317 said:


> Here is a pic of the stats from my last trip....according to the NMEA 2000 data on my skiff (2017 Mosquito, Zuke 60, Foreman Prop, Tran Cav Plate).
> 
> View attachment 38472
> 
> ...


Looks like you drive more slowly than do I:-( I tend to average 26-27mph. I’ll have to look at my fuel burn to compare. Didn’t you go with the 15p Foreman? Is yours heavily cupped?


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Blackdog317 said:


> The small HP Tran Plate is a good option for the BT Mosquito. I bought a rough plate and cut it to fit. A local glass shop did the gel coat. It turned out pretty good and the performance improvement is worth the effort.
> 
> The mold for the small HP cav plate is a 24" piece of pipe and a piece of flat plate for the mounting surface. Nothing too complicated or proprietary about it...just a good idea for folks that want/need to run their motor higher. It is a good starting point for a DIY project and relatively easy to complete. You will probably end up with a better finished product if you do it yourself.
> .


Your thread is what got me here. haha I went there and it was not like yours at all. Guess I need to ask for a raw one not cut at all. I'm going to call today and ask for a pic of a raw one


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Blackdog317 said:


> Here is a pic of the stats from my last trip....according to the NMEA 2000 data on my skiff (2017 Mosquito, Zuke 60, Foreman Prop, Tran Cav Plate).
> 
> View attachment 38472
> 
> ...


do you like what NMEA 2000 provides for you? Is it worth the 600 price tag?


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Matts said:


> Looks like you drive more slowly than do I:-( I tend to average 26-27mph. I’ll have to look at my fuel burn to compare. Didn’t you go with the 15p Foreman? Is yours heavily cupped?


Yes. Mine is 15p and medium cup. I had a 14p and it was better for hole shot. I probably need to add a little cup to the 15p. It still hits the rev limiter...but Jack thinks I got a hot (strong) motor. Most of the Zuke 60s do best with the 14p.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

STXBV said:


> do you like what NMEA 2000 provides for you? Is it worth the 600 price tag?


NMEA 2000 is awesome. Definitely worth it in my opinion. Only change would be to delete the Suzuki C-10 color gauge display and use the Simrad GO9 to view all the engine data. The Simrad can display everything I need and is very customizable. The C-10 is nice, but redundant for my needs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blackdog317 said:


> Yes. Mine is 15p and medium cup. I had a 14p and it was better for hole shot. I probably need to add a little cup to the 15p. It still hits the rev limiter...but Jack thinks I got a hot (strong) motor. Most of the Zuke 60s do best with the 14p.


I’d say your motor is pretty stout...I still can’t believe how you passed me that day with an extra passenger and still had a little throttle left. 
To the OP, I think cutting your own plate from a blank like blackdog did would be much better than messing with fabricating your own.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

For the record...the 34.9 mph top speed on that trip data was in a full tuck, down hill, down tide, 1 person, half tank of gas, fly fishing gear load and a tailwind. My set-up is not going to be super fast. I am more focused on holeshot and the ability to get up and run skinny.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Blackdog317 said:


> NMEA 2000 is awesome. Definitely worth it in my opinion. Only change would be to delete the Suzuki C-10 color gauge display and use the Simrad GO9 to view all the engine data. The Simrad can display everything I need and is very customizable. The C-10 is nice, but redundant for my needs.


Good then I will do it I really like knowing everything that's going on. Did you have to get anything else than the starter kit and engine wire kit?



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d say your motor is pretty stout...I still can’t believe how you passed me that day with an extra passenger and still had a little throttle left.
> To the OP, I think cutting your own plate from a blank like blackdog did would be much better than messing with fabricating your own.


Yeah I agree because I have so much time haha 

Blackdog would you change anything about your cav plate?


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Blackdog317 said:


> For the record...the 34.9 mph top speed on that trip data was in a full tuck, down hill, down tide, 1 person, half tank of gas, fly fishing gear load and a tailwind. My set-up is not going to be super fast. I am more focused on holeshot and the ability to get up and run skinny.


I have an 2018 60 etec on mine w/ a poor rogue prop it loves 30mph. It feels like thats the speed it needs to be, the load falls off a lot.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Did you have to get anything else than the starter kit and engine wire kit? [/QUOTE]

Yes. There is a fuel level sensor and a water pressure sensor. BT installed everything at a reasonable price and it works well.


Blackdog would you change anything about your cav plate?[/QUOTE]

I would not go any smaller. If I were to make another one it would be a little wider and maybe a little longer. I can send the dimensions on mine if you want them.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

There are some good pics of a Tran Plate cut slightly larger in this thread. He did a nice job trimming a rough tran plate to fit his skiff/motor. The width between your sponsons will determine how wide you can go. Cut a little and test fit. Easier to cut again than it is to make that fiberglass grow (if you cut too much).

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bt-mosquito-foreman-prop.52328/page-2#post-447124


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@WildFly might have some good data to contribute here.


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

I got one for sale on here not sure what size you need but text me for info if needed. 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/cavitation-plate.52964/


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres a pic of plate on motor Merc 115


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Blackdog317 said:


> Here is a pic of the stats from my last trip....according to the NMEA 2000 data on my skiff (2017 Mosquito, Zuke 60, Foreman Prop, Tran Cav Plate).
> 
> View attachment 38472
> 
> ...


Man that's cool on your Simrad, my Lowrance wont do that to my knowledge


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Blackdog317 said:


> Did you have to get anything else than the starter kit and engine wire kit?


Yes. There is a fuel level sensor and a water pressure sensor. BT installed everything at a reasonable price and it works well.

So, one can buy this NMEA kit and have it installed and have a digital fuel gauge? I assume it’s going to be a pain to install s fuel gauge with a boat not currently in a build? Sorry for the questions but all new to me


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

knot2lo said:


> View attachment 38528
> Heres a pic of plate on motor Merc 115


Needs a few more bolts.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Matts said:


> Yes. There is a fuel level sensor and a water pressure sensor. BT installed everything at a reasonable price and it works well.
> 
> So, one can buy this NMEA kit and have it installed and have a digital fuel gauge? I assume it’s going to be a pain to install s fuel gauge with a boat not currently in a build? Sorry for the questions but all new to me


Probably can be done on a finished boat, but would take more work. However, I am no expert on rigging...especially the high-tech stuff. Maybe someone else will chime in that has a better understanding on NMEA installs.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

knot2lo said:


> I got one for sale on here not sure what size you need but text me for info if needed.
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/cavitation-plate.52964/


Great setup but I want a compression plate, this is more of a hydrofoil setup. Want something that curves around the prop.



Matts said:


> Yes. There is a fuel level sensor and a water pressure sensor. BT installed everything at a reasonable price and it works well.
> 
> So, one can buy this NMEA kit and have it installed and have a digital fuel gauge? I assume it’s going to be a pain to install s fuel gauge with a boat not currently in a build? Sorry for the questions but all new to me


No its not bad at all, that's one of my buying points. Everything on the boat has to be serviceable. BT is one of those manufactures you can change everything out after lid is installed. I work on everything and this was the big thing I stressed to them. 



Blackdog317 said:


> Probably can be done on a finished boat, but would take more work. However, I am no expert on rigging...especially the high-tech stuff. Maybe someone else will chime in that has a better understanding on NMEA installs.


Simrad N2k Starter Kit Part # _000-10760-001 64.97_

Fuel Data Manager Part # 000-11522-001 $87.00

Fluid Level Sensor Part # 000-11518-001 $80.99

Evinrude Engine Interface Cable SKU: 000-0120-62 $84.95


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

STXBV said:


> Great setup but I want a compression plate, this is more of a hydrofoil setup. Want something that curves around the prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million!! Im getting tired of not really knowing how much fuel I have. About to do like the old timers and get a nice wooden dowel to dip into the tank!


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Matts said:


> Thanks a million!! Im getting tired of not really knowing how much fuel I have. About to do like the old timers and get a nice wooden dowel to dip into the tank!


It still requires you to have a sending unit to hook the N2K sensor to.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Talked to John about the last one I saw and he offered to to do a raw one with no cut that I can cut myself. He sent me the small and large in a texted they come in white or black.














attached


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

STXBV said:


> Talked to John about the last one I saw and he offered to to do a raw one with no cut that I can cut myself. He sent me the small and large in a texted they come in white or black.
> View attachment 38612
> View attachment 38614
> attached


The large one (top primer grey one) is the updated version with the flatter mounting surface. I have that one on my Yamaha 70TLRZ and it fits great.
I grew up just about 30 miles from their shop and they build some sweet bay boats as well.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The large one (top primer grey one) is the updated version with the flatter mounting surface. I have that one on my Yamaha 70TLRZ and it fits great.
> I grew up just about 30 miles from their shop and they build some sweet bay boats as well.


Nice I grew up in Port Aransas. The one you are talking about I think will not work with my sponsons that is the larger one and the one below is the smaller one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

STXBV said:


> Nice I grew up in Port Aransas. The one you are talking about I think will not work with my sponsons that is the larger one and the one below is the smaller one.


Yeah my keyslot is not very deep.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah my keyslot is not very deep.


that's what she said


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

STXBV said:


> that's what she said


They lie


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

STXBV said:


> It still requires you to have a sending unit to hook the N2K sensor to.


I have the NMEA on my Suzuki 60 Mosquito. I wanted to ax the C-10 gauge as well, and called Will at BT and was told the Simrads can't operate on the NMEA network without a main "brain" controlling everything. This is what the C-10 provides. I haven't been able to confirm with a second opinion, but that is what I have been told.


----------

